# Under the table dust extraction



## Brent Baker (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi, this is my first posting. I live in Midvale, Utah. Just getting started in wood working. I just started setting up dust extraction in my wood working area. My table router is mounted to a JessEm router lift. The fence has a dust collection port but most of the pieces end up on the floor and not much goes in the dust port. I have looked at a dust collecter at Rockler that mounts under the table called Down Under Dust Port. When I called Rockler they said they no longer carry the insert needed to mount the system to my router lift. Has anyone used the Down Under Dust Port? Does it work? Any idea where to get the needed insert? Brent


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Rockler is now selling the "Dust Bucket" - essentially a box with an access door and an adjustable air inlet. Looks like it mounts to the underside of the table directly.

Dust Bucket Dust Collection for Router Tables - Rockler Woodworking Tools

Alternatively, you could build your own box. (probably for less than $80)

Often, the trick to getting these things to work well is balancing the volume of air intake to the suction of the vac. With a small opening in a split fence, the vac tends to get air-starved.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Brent and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brent

Here's a little trick that works, use a fence with a insert in the fence that's almost the same size as the bit ( like below) it will let the vac.system suck up the chips as they get cut off the stock, you don't need to replace your fence just make and use a sub.fence in 3 parts, the insert part is in the center and is held in place with the other two sides of the fence with a 10 deg.angle on all 3 parts that locks the part in place..

=======



Brent Baker said:


> Hi, this is my first posting. I live in Midvale, Utah. Just getting started in wood working. I just started setting up dust extraction in my wood working area. My table router is mounted to a JessEm router lift. The fence has a dust collection port but most of the pieces end up on the floor and not much goes in the dust port. I have looked at a dust collecter at Rockler that mounts under the table called Down Under Dust Port. When I called Rockler they said they no longer carry the insert needed to mount the system to my router lift. Has anyone used the Down Under Dust Port? Does it work? Any idea where to get the needed insert? Brent


----------

